# CBT/Hypnotherapy vs. SSRIs??



## JoanneL (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi all,Have just returned from an appointment with a psychiatrist having been referred to him by my GP in regards to both my IBS and GAD/Panic Attacks.I'm not sure which came first the IBS or the anxiety - it's a chicken and egg syndrome! Had them both for so long I can't remember which started which. But I'm pretty sure that all my IBS symptoms are a result of anxiety as it always flares-up in stressful times and I am able to eat all kinds of foods without consequence when I'm relaxed.I've been offered 3 alternatives to help the anxiety/panic attacks; hypnotherapy, CBT or an SSRI (escitalopram) and would love ot hear from anyone who has any experience of any of these treatments and could share experiences.Ta!


----------



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

There's no reason not to try all of them?tom


----------



## JoanneL (Jan 1, 2004)

poet - but if i were to get better whilst doing all three at the same time, I wouldnt know which one was doing the trick. Also, the cost of all three would be staggering!My preference is probably towards the therapy, as I'm not too keen on putting a controversial SSRI drug into my system - but if it does the trick I'd happily do it.Have you ever tried any hypno/CBT or SSRIs for managing anxiety?


----------



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

why not get a therapist and decide with him or her if you need medication or hypnosis?tom


----------

